# use of pregnancy incidental code



## newfiegirl (Oct 12, 2015)

A prenatal pt was seen by a pc for a vaginal cyst.  PC used vaginal cyst as primary dx and pregnancy incidental as secondary.  I am new to coding and according to my understanding this  would be correct. Please advise.  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 12, 2015)

The provider must state in the narrative portion of the encounter note that the vaginal cyst nor the treatment is complicating the management of the pregnancy.  If this is not stated clearly then you will use a code from the O chapter first listed and the vaginal cyst secondary.


----------



## newfiegirl (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you.  Appreciate your quick response!


----------

